# Rear light not seating properly



## andy mac (Jun 24, 2019)

During my adventures into the speaker wiring, I noticed the left rear light housing was slightly loose... while trying to tighten it up with the screwdriver handle thing, it moved...










I loosened everything off again and tried to get it to sit properly and improved it slightly (better than in the picture anyway), but the front edge still won't sit flush with the bodywork.

I slid the whole thing out and noticed that a bracket seems to have a bit missing.

it's hard to describe but it's fastened to the body in the recess for the light unit and seems to be designed for two spherical headed screws (attached to the light housing) to slide into and locate things properly.

I've scoured the parts list, Googled "TT Mk2 rear light retaining clip" but can't find any info anywhere.

Does anyone have any idea what the proper name for this bracket is so I can replace it?
Or is it a trip to an Audi dealer?

Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## tdi_van (Nov 13, 2014)

it seems the connection of the light isnt in the right place, there is a small round insert in the light that need to enter in the plastic , that what secure the light in place. maybe yours is broken


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Where exactly??









Note in this picture, a little rubber stub is missing that should be located in 1B top right corner. There's a left one and right one. It's called a "Stop Buffer Tail Light" or in German "Anschlagpuffer Schlussleuchte"

P/N: 8J0 810 967 - Left
P/N: 8J0 810 968 - Right


----------



## tdi_van (Nov 13, 2014)

SwissJetPilot said:


> Where exactly??
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> ...


in the F 1 quadrant, in the round to bracket, the light have a esferic part that enter in that plastic, and it seems his light is broken in that part.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

This one probably is what your after, Item #11. Note there's a left and right.

https://audi.7zap.com/en/rdw/audi+tt+tt ... 807050/#11


----------



## andy mac (Jun 24, 2019)

Thanks Swiss, yep that's the part.
I just nipped out to get some pics, the plastic bit that the metal "blobs" locate in aren't completely broken as I first thought, but they're worn.

I've got it sitting better for now but would like to replace the clips for a perfect fit.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Yep. They get broken from time to time.

I seem to recall from previous posts the bumper has to be removed to replace it. Don't quote me! But I think so. You might check with your local Audi service guy to confirm if no one else in for Forum can confirm.


----------



## tdi_van (Nov 13, 2014)

andy mac said:


> I just nipped out to get some pics, the plastic bit that the metal "blobs" locate in aren't completely broken as I first thought, but they're worn.
> 
> I've got it sitting better for now but would like to replace the clips for a perfect fit.
> 
> View attachment 1


no mate, you just need to put the light in the correct angle, you must put the light from the left to the right. its hard to explain in english, but your bracket is fine, just fit the light in the correct way and it will fit properly


----------



## andy mac (Jun 24, 2019)

tdi_van said:


> andy mac said:
> 
> 
> > I just nipped out to get some pics, the plastic bit that the metal "blobs" locate in aren't completely broken as I first thought, but they're worn.
> ...


I'll give it another go after I've had a cup of coffee 

Thanks everyone for all the help, much appreciated.


----------



## tdi_van (Nov 13, 2014)

https://thewikihow.com/video_j9XNR-HD7Mw


----------



## andy mac (Jun 24, 2019)

tdi_van said:


> https://thewikihow.com/video_j9XNR-HD7Mw


Just the job, thanks.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Maybe these will help. Your clip looks just like mine so it doesn't seem to be damaged. It's just a PITA trying to get the studs into the connectors. Genius Audi design! :roll:

Be careful of the rear plastic seal. There's a soft rubber outer and a hard plastic inner. If you're not careful, you can break the hard plastic and then you're screwed since this part is not available separately.

Don't try to force anything. It's just a matter of alignment really. Once it's in the right position, it will just "drop" into place. You have to hook the studs and the rear will be automatically in the right place. You'll know since it will be perfectly aligned.


----------



## andy mac (Jun 24, 2019)

A very thorough description, thanks.

You should add that one (and maybe the video posted earlier) to the KB!


----------



## tomasfuk (Oct 27, 2018)

SwissJetPilot said:


> Yep. They get broken from time to time.
> 
> I seem to recall from previous posts the bumper has to be removed to replace it. Don't quote me! But I think so. You might check with your local Audi service guy to confirm if no one else in for Forum can confirm.


Yes, I have one this plastic slot on the right side broken. But the lamp sits still fine in place. Thus, although having the replacement part, I did not decide to replace it - due to the complicated operation


----------



## xcelr8 (Jun 16, 2017)

SwissJetPilot said:


> Yep. They get broken from time to time.
> 
> I seem to recall from previous posts the bumper has to be removed to replace it. Don't quote me! But I think so. You might check with your local Audi service guy to confirm if no one else in for Forum can confirm.


I know this is a very old thread, but I did this yesterday and it's true, in a way, the bumper must be removed ... in that spot only. And there is nothing but a slight push to get it to pop out. just push from the inside and it pops right out. Just push it back in when done. Hope this helps.


----------



## Neurox (Nov 19, 2021)

Just found out that the top clip is broken on my left light too, which is what led me to this very helpful thread. I found the best way to align it was to put the seal on and then look at the light from the side to ensure the bolt goes into the remaining bottom clip. Then once it's hooked in place the cluster just needs a push towards the boot and it's in. 

Bit of a pain to get right initially but sounds easier than taking the bumper off!


----------



## Kenny Burton (10 mo ago)

andy mac said:


> During my adventures into the speaker wiring, I noticed the left rear light housing was slightly loose... while trying to tighten it up with the screwdriver handle thing, it moved...
> 
> View attachment 419567
> 
> ...


Hi Andy did you get your light secure did you replace the retaining clips


----------



## arthurturcottephotog (Nov 3, 2021)

Kenny Burton said:


> Hi Andy did you get your light secure did you replace the retaining clips


Part number for black plastix piece with hole in it shown in last picture, between light and rear rubber seal?


----------



## andy mac (Jun 24, 2019)

Kenny Burton said:


> Hi Andy did you get your light secure did you replace the retaining clips


Hi Kenny, no I didn't have to replace any of the clips, I was just attempting to push it in the wrong direction.


----------

